# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Mann 5-String Baritone Mandolin

## mandopete

Well it's been many years since MAS struck me, but recently I find I'm infected with the notion of an electric mandolin.  I have always admired the work of Jonathan Mann and I'm thinking about picking up a 5-string baritone electric.  I would like to hear from any others here on the cafe that own a Mann and how they like it.

Here's a little video of the model I'm looking at.....

----------


## mando.player

I don't have the Bari, but I do have an EM-5.  Jon's instruments are top notch and he's a pleasure to work with during the build process.  I've been thinking about getting a Bari ever since Jon introduced them.  I'm eager to hear the replies of any members that have them.

----------


## John Hill

Not to pimp my own baritone for sale but what I like about Mann's baritone's is the relatively short scale and size. Compared to an to my Flatty A it's not much longer but having the electric bridge so far back makes for a longer scale on a short body.

Good tone, easy playability and the baritone has nearly the range of a guitar with no floppy strings.

----------


## Ed Goist

I too have been researching electric octave mandolins, and I very much look forward to seeing the replies here.
The shorter scale on Mann's electric octaves (he uses 18.25" & 19.25") really seems to make sense on an electric (particularly a semi-hollow or solid bodied). Consider all the benefits:
* The shorter scale allows for shorter fret stretches.
* The shorter scale means lower string tension which allows for easier string bending (a plus on an electric).
* The shorter scale calls for thicker gauge strings which are read better by the pickups, inducing more voltage, and thereby resulting in a "thicker" fundamental note, and more tonal output.
The only possible issue I can see with short scale electric octaves is the _'loosey-goosey'_ string tension possibly requiring higher action to avoid fret noise. However, I have specifically asked a few owners of Mann OEMs about this, and they all say it isn't a problem at all.
Frankly, based on all of this, I can't see why anyone would want a solid or semi-hollow electric octave built on a longer scale? 
Oh, and what about that high B string? 
How easy/hard is it to incorporate that string into one's playing? 
I'm thinking that if I ever go with an electric octave I'll probably stick with one of the four string versions...I'm challenged enough already.  :Redface:

----------


## Pete Martin

Pete,

I have one (EM4) and love it, my go to Jazz instrument.  You're welcome to come over and play it.  Email me if you want to do that.

Jon is really good to deal with.  I swore a number of years ago I would never get another instrument I couldn't play first, but am very pleased I went against my own rules with Jon (and my 2 Old Waves).

----------


## rico mando

> The shorter scale on Mann's electric octaves (he uses 18.25" & 19.25") 
> I'm thinking that if I ever go with an electric octave I'll probably stick with one of the four string versions...I'm challenged enough already.


The eastwood airline mandola is approx 19inches  and resells easy being only  300 new . might keep you until you can afford that top end Jonathan Mann ( the Mann would be a much better instrument ).

----------


## Ed Goist

> The eastwood airline mandola is approx 19inches  and resells easy being only  300 new . might keep you until you can afford that top end Jonathan Mann ( the Mann would be a much better instrument ).


Rico, this is a wonderful suggestion.
Does anyone know if the Eastwood Airline Mandola has a radiused fretboard? (The Eastwood website don't say).
Also, anyone know of any dealers who sell this? Elderly carries the brand but doesn't seem to have one of these in stock.

----------


## rico mando

> Rico, this is a wonderful suggestion.
> Does anyone know if the Eastwood Airline Mandola has a radiused fretboard? (The Eastwood website don't say).
> Also, anyone know of any dealers who sell this? Elderly carries the brand but doesn't seem to have one of these in stock.


I sold mine but i think it was flat but i can not fully remember .here is the site link ask about free shipping .

----------


## mandopete

> Oh, and what about that high B string? 
> How easy/hard is it to incorporate that string into one's playing?


That's one of the things I really like about this instrument.  If you think about it (and comming from the "standard" 4 string mandolin) it's like having two instruments in one if you only condsider the 4 strings.  I'm excited about the posibilities of chord voicings using an additional string and my thoughts are that this alone will keep me busy for a month of Sundays!

The other MAS object for me is the 10-string fan-fret that Lawrence Smart is now making these days and I suspect if I get the hang of it on this baby that will be the next object of desire.

----------


## rico mando

> The other MAS object for me is the 10-string fan-fret that Lawrence Smart is now making these days and I suspect if I get the hang of it on this baby that will be the next object of desire.


I would give one of my kidneys for a 10-string fan-fret  Lawrence Smart .

----------


## Big Rig

Ed, the Airline Mandola is a flat fretboard, at least mine is.

----------


## Emandojangle

I own the mandolin in this video.  Right now it is at Jon's waiting for me to pick it up along with several of its siblings.  I had Jon set it up with D'Addario Chromes flatwounds and change out the tuners for locking style keys.  This particular mandolin has a swamp ash body, which gives it a great woody sound.

I used to own Jon's prototype baritone, but traded it in once he finalized the slightly longer scale length he now uses on the baritones.  Jon is a great builder to work with and his mandolins are the best I have found anywhere - period.  I play Byrds style music through a Vox tube amp, occasionally with a Jangle Box.  Jon's instruments, whether hollow, semi-hollow or solid, sound spectacular through this rig.

I play a pair of Mandobirds, a Godin A8, a pair of Rickenbacker 5002v58s, a Bales and my Manns, which consist of a Hollow EM4, Hollow EM5, Semi-Hollow EM5, Hollow EM8, two Semi Hollow Baritone EM5s, a Semi Hollow Baritone EM8 and a soon to be SEM4 Baritone.  I like each of my mandolins for different reasons, but the Mann instruments, especially the baritones strung with flatwounds, are my absolute favorites.  You get wonderful sound and great range on an instrument that is very comfortable to play.  Very high quality instruments from a great builder.

----------


## mandopete

Wow, that's quite a collection!

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...my Manns, which consist of a Hollow EM4, Hollow EM5, Semi-Hollow EM5, Hollow EM8, two Semi Hollow Baritone EM5s, a Semi Hollow Baritone EM8 and a soon to be SEM4 Baritone.  I like each of my mandolins for different reasons, but the Mann instruments, especially the baritones strung with flatwounds, are my absolute favorites.  You get wonderful sound and great range on an instrument that is very comfortable to play.  Very high quality instruments from a great builder.


An awesome collection indeed! Congratulations!
Do you have Mann octave/baritones with both the 18.25" and 19.25" scale? If so, which scale do you prefer and why?
Regarding your new 'SEM4 Baritone', how can a 4-string be a baritone? How will it be different from a 4-string electric octave? Will it be strung DAEB in the octave range?
Again, congratulations on the awesome collection of e-mandos. We'd love to see pics!

----------


## chris scott

greetings, I have a em4 Mann, what a wonderful instrument. I upgraded the top and headstock to quilted maple (I think the prettiest piece of quilted I ever seen.) His mandos are topnotch.  Chris.

----------


## rico mando

Mann is the Man !  if he ever switches to intonate-able saddles I will buy a few mandos from him

----------


## chasray

I can only speak about the EM hollow-body mandolins. They play very easily  -- maybe it's the banjo frets. But He's a player himself.

----------


## mandopete

> if he ever switches to intonate-able saddles I will buy a few mandos from him


Yeah, I'm a little concerned about that myself, but I figure he knows what he is doing.  On the plus side I really like the look of the wrap-around bridge/tail piece.

Now I was just thinking about a Floyd Rose tremolo too (not really).

----------


## Emandojangle

The 5 strings are 18" scale and my 8 string is a 19" scale.  They were built back before Jon stretched the scales the extra .25".  Both scale lengths are easy to play.  The longer scale on the 8 string gives a bit more string tension, which works well with paired strings.  As far as the new SEM, I may be using the wrong terminology - it is a 4 string tuned GDAE from low to high, but tuned an octave down from a standard mandolin.

----------


## Ed Goist

Emandojangle; thanks for the info.
Again, congrats of the new Mann SEM & the great collection of e-mandos!

----------


## mandopete

...and now I feel like the Tom Petty song, _The Waiting Is The Hardest Part_!

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## chasray

so you did it...huh?

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, now I gotta go get the Marshall stack outta storage!

----------


## Pete Martin

You'll love it!

----------


## Ed Goist

> so you did it...huh?





> Yeah, now I gotta go get the Marshall stack outta storage!


Congratulations Mandopete! 
Details please.  :Smile:

----------


## mandopete

Waiting....

----------


## John Hill

What model did you get?

----------


## mandopete

OEM-5 (just like the one in the video).

----------


## mandopete

Cleaned up, ready to go and waiting.....

----------

